

Ask HN: Datacenter provider for privacy minded startup - neurotech1

With all the recent discussion about privacy and data access laws, I&#x27;m wondering which international datacenter service providers would people trust for data privacy and general integrity in their operation.<p>eg. There is still a big question mark over certain providers like leaseweb (their role in the megaupload.com takedown?)<p>Assume that the startup is a scalable provider with user content, but not trying to skirt the laws with regard to DMCA etc.
======
lsiunsuex
[https://community.rackspace.com/general/f/34/p/791/1347](https://community.rackspace.com/general/f/34/p/791/1347)

Rackspace has locations in US and London so that qualifies them as
international i guess; their basically saying, your data is off limits to them
(rackspace) and as such, is off limits to the NSA or other government
agencies. If those agencies want the day, they need to contact you, not
rackspace.

(i think; i'm no lawyer, just a loyal fan of rackspace)

